# Battery Cable Ground



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Gotta do it right!! Where does the negative cable from the battery ground to? Block? Frame. And is there a particular spot on the block or frame?

Getting close to lighting the fire in it!

Thanks

rich


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

It goes to the front Head bolt that has the stud on it.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

jetstang said:


> It goes to the front Head bolt that has the stud on it.


:agree

I ran a copper braided line from that connection to the frame which is not correct, there is also a braided line from the coil bracket to the firewall and one from the inner fender to the frame in the front of the passenger's compartment. 

I added 2 or 3 more grounds to the body from the frame under the car and the core support.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Interesting..... After reading this I "had" to go in the garage and take a look. My neg is going to the frame and from the same frame connection is another one going to the head bolt. That's all I have. May have to reroute and add some ground connections...


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

My braided strap went from the firewall to the rear of the right head. Any additional ground is a good ground, really helps wiring gremlins and slow starting.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

My battery - goes to the second lower left head bolt, and then a strap from the coil bracket to the firewall, and then a strap between the right inner fender well and the frame.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

unless doing a "correct" restoration the more the merrier,especially if you have painted/coated the frame and underbody


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Using ARP head studs, so .... looks like the motor mount bolt will be the correct bolt!
I agree :agree whole heartedly on the more the merrier for ground plane connections. Makes listening to tunes more than enjoyable when you have a lot of electrical noise in the car.

Thanks gentlemen :cheers


----------



## 1966_charger (Jul 1, 2010)

would not enough grounds cause a draw on the battery??? mine i blieve just has the one to the head bolt from the battery....

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Technically it wouldn't be a "draw" ,,but you could suffer electrical problems if you don't have a good ground AND a good positive connection. Some times the wires just get so old and heated up that they build up resistance. Even though they look good and are tight, they no longer "flow" current well.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Since we're back on the "ground" subject again. I'm assuming not all ground straps are created equal. Unless the auto parts stores have them hanging on a rack where the public can view them, what would be the recommended vehicle to use as a source for straps? You know darn well they want year/make/model or they can't find a thing. Went in once and they wanted a part number. I thought maybe they wanted me to go back and take the part of the shelf too. What the heck are all those parts books in front of you for??!!:willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Getting a knowledgeable parts guy anymore is almost imposable. Luckily the NAPA store here has an ole school guy a few years older then me who really knows his stuff. All the younger guys if they can't find it on the computer screen they just claim they can't get it.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Exactly! Most of those guys are idiots. Just recently I was told, "We can't get it". He had no clue how to look up the part I wanted. Didn't even try. The same store has a female, of a certain persuasion, that's really good at looking up/getting parts. If she's working, I try to have her help me.....


----------

